# Add two speakers for 9.2 sound????



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

My system is listed below. Any advice and guidance on the best way to add two more speakers?

Add two more to the front?

Add two more to the side?

Add two more to the back?

Were would the best place be audio wise?

How would i hook them up to my Denon 4520, settings etc. to maximize effect?

I find that a lot of moives and tv still do not have 7.1 which leaves the back speakers silent.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I may be off, but going from 7 to 9, I think they are most commonly added either above the front mains, or outside the front mains (i.e. farther left and right). I have not setup a 9 channel system, so I can't offer much in terms of receiver settings.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If going from 7.1 to 9.1 your receiver must support it as the Denon AVR2112 does not Im not sure what your trying to accomplish.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> If going from 7.1 to 9.1 your receiver must support it as the Denon AVR2112 does not Im not sure what your trying to accomplish.



Quote from my post:
"How would i hook them up to my Denon 4520, settings etc. to maximize effect?"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I missed that in your signature its listed as the other Denon LOL sorry.
I would add them as front height channels.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agree with Tony - I would do front heights as well.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Would installing speakers as indicated in the picture (crude box drawn and a X in it) work?








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Was thinking of a pair of FXI A4 or maybe another pair of FXI A6??

Actual install higher on the front wall would be difficult as i have the curtains there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not very well, I would put them above the screen just a bit in form the corners. the front height channels are designed to give you the feeling of items falling and putting them where you indicate would cause issue with the imaging of the other speakers.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

so you would recommend more in the area notated with the redbox's








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that would be much better or even a little more over the corners of the screen:T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

If only 5.2 sound is being sent to the receiver will the receiver still send sound to front height speakers?
In other words I have 7.2 setup now and when feeding 5.1 sound into the receiver it only outputs 5.2. Will the receiver output sound to front height speakers with 5.1 being input?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No because even when using 7.1 with a 5.1 mix you have to use Dolby Pro Logic IIz to expand it to the other channels including the height channels. Youcan also have Audyssey DSX or THX Cinema modes to expand them to the 7.1 channels in your receiver. There is no such thing as a discreet 9.1 mix.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

So my Denon 4520 has 9 discrete channels. It has Audyssey DSX and it states,
you can reassign the amplifiers from the two surround back channels to power a pair of front height speakers.
Can't I run Back Surrounds and Front Heights...it says 9.2 chanel AVR? 

Heres a picture of the back of the receiver:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would think you could as long as you are only going to 9 channels.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes you are correct but just to clarify the movies do not have a 9.1 discreet mix so the receivers internal processing has to matrix the sound from the 7.1 or 5.1 mix that it is sent.

As I mentioned above if you want to hear anything in those channels you must use Dolby Pro Logic IIz(x), Audyssey DSX or one of the other modes that supports the extra channels.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Any suggestions on Front Wide or Front Height being better in a 9.2 setup?
I was reviewing some diagrams in the Denon Manual and they appeared to have the front Wides on the floor like the front towers you would have? Is that correct in how you would place them?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The wide channels need to be placed to the right and the left of the main channels yes. But you need to have the room to do it I suspect that it would need to be at least 3' out from the mains or it would hardly be noticeable.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

The recommended location for Wide speakers is ±60° from Centre, basically splitting the angle between the Fronts and Sides. If that angle ends up locating the Wides on the side walls, then so be it (no one says they have to be on the front wall). 

Personally, I would choose Heights instead of Wides. 7 speakers already do a good job of creating a seamless ring of sound around me. If I had another 2 speakers to add, I would try to get a bit of height effect, turning the 2D ring of sound into more of a 3D bubble of sound. 

Would make for more of a noticeable difference than adding a pair of Wides to plug the gap between the Fronts and Sides (assuming you hear a gap).


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had 11.2 in my system for about a year, using a Denon AVR-A100. All channels are Klipsch Heritage, so they are as voice matched as possible, at least for me.

IIRC, Audyssey actually recommends adding wides first, then height. I have seen others recommend that as well. I went 9.2 with wides first, then added heights a couple of months later. Which made the most difference? It all depends on the source material. I experimented with just wides, just heights, then all. On some rock and lite rock music concerts (Celine Dion, Il Divo, Rock and Roll Hall of Fame), heights seem to add more. On movies like Avatar, the heights really add "height" to helicopter flybys. On other well mastered Blu Rays, the effect can be stunning. On others, not so much.

But, on a lot of TV programs, I leave A-DSX off. For example, NBC programs sound very echo-y. American Idol sounds OK with 11.2, but vocals come thru better with it off. But with programs like Deadliest Catch and Coast Guard Alaska, the soundfield really comes alive with 11.2.

As said above, the extra channels are derived from the discreet 5.1 mix. So, the effect depends a lot on how that mix is done. Someday we may have discreet for more than 7.1 channels; then the effect would be much more dramatic and "predictable."

BTW, the 4520 can do 11.2, but requires another 2 channel amp to do it.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

hjones4841 said:


> But, on a lot of TV programs, I leave A-DSX off. For example, NBC programs sound very echo-y.


That's because DSX is adding early reflections that weren't in the original recording. 

Audyssey DSX works similarly to Yamaha DSP modes, in that they both _generate_ ambience. By comparison, Dolby PLIIz and DTS Neo:X _extract_ ambience from the recording itself for their Height and Wide channels.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

So how did you guys with front heights mount the speakers?
Any suggestions, pics would be great too.
Obviously they should be mounted in a manner to angle downward toward the seating area (believe they state 45 degree angle from the listeners head.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Would i be correct in stating: " the option to activate DSX is only available after connecting front wide or front height speakers and running Audyssey to detect them.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

So i hooked two Polk Audio TSI 400 speakers up as front wides to test things out. Eventually I will install a set of towers from the Polk RTi A series, undecided which ones. They are almost exactly 3 feet from the front mains. I used a angle measure and string to line the fronts and wide fronts per the diagrams in the Denon 4520 manual. I believe if i recall it was 30 degrees for the front mains and 50 degrees for the front wides.

When I ran the Audyssey EQ it did not recognize the front wides. Is this normal? I then had to reset the front mains to small and select the option 9.1 wides and turn DSX on.

I had Brave playing as it has a nice 7.1 soundtrack and when I turned DSX on it filled the soundstage and wrapped around me. 









[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Audyssey should recognize the wides, assuming that you did the amp assignments properly. Sounds like you did since you are getting sound from the wides. But you will have to start over with Audyssey calibration.

Mine are not as far apart as Audyssey suggests, due to my L/R mains requiring corners (Klipschorns). What I did is pull them forward along the side walls to get the effective angle greater, then let Audyssey compensate for them being closer.


----------



## htsirhc (Jul 21, 2012)

I had 7.1 with surround backs and moved them to front heights and wides (switching). So far I feel the heights have a better impact than as rears or wides. I still have surrounds of course. I went back and forth between wides or heights and settled on heights. Like mentioned earlier heights have a nice impact with flyovers, weather, crowds and such. It definitely depends on your set up for which is better first. But if both are an option I would go heights first and then add wides.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, in the end I added both heights and wides. Actually I currently have 11.4 in the room.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Love my Wides. Heights did nothing for me


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

JimShaw said:


> Love my Wides. Heights did nothing for me


If you upgrade to an Atmos-capable system, movies explicitly mixed with overhead audio will take advantage of them. Auro3D and DTS-UHD source material shouldn't be too far in the future.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

selden said:


> If you upgrade to an Atmos-capable system, movies explicitly mixed with overhead audio will take advantage of them. Auro3D and DTS-UHD source material shouldn't be too far in the future.


 if he moves them to the ceiling.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Current Atmos implementations support one or two pairs at 5 allowed overhead positions: Front Height (the same location as is used by DTS Neo:X and Audyssey DSX), Top Front, Top Middle, Top Rear and Rear Height. (Although you can't combine Top Middle with the other two Top locations, because they'd be too close together.)


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That's news for me. Thanx.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

As an example, here are the overhead speaker combinations allowed when using a 9 channel configuration with a Denon receiver.


----------

